# MA LTC Pin Number?



## ajrb188

Last year when I got my LTC Class A I received a pin number from my local PD alond with my fingerprint on the back of the card. However I stupidly misplaced the pin number. Is there any way to get it again or what? Do I have to contact my local PD? any help would be great.


----------



## 7costanza

You know how I feel about pin numbers....Bosco is your new one..


----------



## Guest

Contact your licensing authority; they have it on file.


----------



## Goose

The only time you will need the PIN number is if a firearms dealer either doesn't have a fingerprint reader (which I believe all of them have), or it isn't able to get a good print...otherwise you won't need it for anything.


----------

